
Raspberry Pi 4 launch site runs on a Pi 4 cluster - musha68k
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/06/the-raspberry-pi-4-launch-site-runs-on-a-pi-4-cluster/
======
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20265751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20265751)

------
Symbiote
Ars' article adds the performance comparison, but it's interesting that the
main source [1] suggests they're using power-over-ethernet to power these. (At
least, they were for the previous set.)

[https://blog.mythic-beasts.com/2019/06/22/raspberry-pi-on-
ra...](https://blog.mythic-beasts.com/2019/06/22/raspberry-pi-on-raspberry-
pi/)

~~~
a012
The photo shows a PoE switch.

------
bhouston
I guess this is why the site was down the morning of release. It didn't have
proper autoscaling.

~~~
JoshMcguigan
The article describes the downtime as being caused by a "severe BGP error
Verizon made".

~~~
navbaker
Full story on the outage:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/24/verizon_bgp_misconf...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/24/verizon_bgp_misconfiguration_cloudflare/)

